# China Fursuits??? Anybody every try these?



## TAKtheTACTICALdragon (Nov 16, 2021)

Look I know thee money would be better spent paying some to custom make a full suit but would you just look at the savings! Just courious if anybody has pulled the trigger on this and what actually showed up in the post box


----------



## TAKtheTACTICALdragon (Nov 16, 2021)

Well folks it won’t let me post the actual picture so here is the link….









						Fursuit Long Fur Dragon Mascot Costume Cosplay Party Advertising Carnival  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fursuit Long Fur Dragon Mascot Costume Cosplay Party Advertising Carnival at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 18, 2021)

No, No and Hell NO! What you see is a stolen image of someone's several thousand dollar suit and what you will get is something that could scare a dead person, if you get anything at all. All fursuit images from a China source are generally stolen and stolen is what your money will be if you go that route.

This is just a way to part you with your money and there is no savings to be had, since you will have to reconstruct the entire hot mess, if you get a suit sent to you.

BTW, all the pictures on that page are stolen. Do a Google reverse search in Chrome browser and be surprised.


----------



## TAKtheTACTICALdragon (Nov 18, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> No, No and Hell NO! What you see is a stolen image of someone's several thousand dollar suit and what you will get is something that could scare a dead person, if you get anything at all. All fursuit images from a China source are generally stolen and stolen is what your money will be if you go that route.
> 
> This is just a way to part you with your money and there is no savings to be had, since you will have to reconstruct the entire hot mess, if you get a suit sent to you.
> 
> BTW, all the pictures on that page are stolen. Do a Google reverse search in Chrome browser and be surprised.


That’s what I figured was going on but I wasn’t 100 percent sure. No way I would spend the money on it but me and a couple others was having the discussion after we seen it pop up the other day. 
The suit will come one day but it definitely will not come from china when it does..


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 18, 2021)

Besides the fact that the bootleg fursuit’s quality is inevitably going to be terrible, I also noticed that the seller has listed some…interesting ways in which the costume could be used, including “Paradise” and “Propaganda”.


----------



## TAKtheTACTICALdragon (Nov 18, 2021)

It gets worse if you do some more eBay digging that same picture is used over and over I’ve done seen it in several different listings….


----------



## TAKtheTACTICALdragon (Nov 18, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Besides the fact that the bootleg fursuit’s quality is inevitably going to be terrible, I also noticed that the seller has listed some…interesting ways in which the costume could be used, including “Paradise” and “Propaganda”.


Paradise?  That’s a bit Weird… I mean haveing a suit would be awesome but I don’t know if I’d call being inside a suit sweating to death while trying to have fun paradise.


----------



## TAKtheTACTICALdragon (Nov 18, 2021)

TAKtheTACTICALdragon said:


> Paradise?  That’s a bit Weird… I mean haveing a suit would be awesome but I don’t know if I’d call being inside a suit sweating to death while trying to have fun paradise.


Actually no I’m wrong that description on paradise is actually accurate


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Nov 18, 2021)

If you mean DHGate or Ali Express fullsuits for under 1k, they are scams. They steal photos of pre existing adorable fursuits that cost thousands and what you get is an ill-fitting, low quality pajama onesy with a maskimal head and misshapen paws. You will get a poorly executed approximation of a stolen suit design that would fall apart or be too embarrassing to wear at a con anyway. 

You're better off saving for a partial because I'm 99% sure you would consider that money wasted in hindsight.


----------



## TAKtheTACTICALdragon (Nov 19, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> If you mean DHGate or Ali Express fullsuits for under 1k, they are scams. They steal photos of pre existing adorable fursuits that cost thousands and what you get is an ill-fitting, low quality pajama onesy with a maskimal head and misshapen paws. You will get a poorly executed approximation of a stolen suit design that would fall apart or be too embarrassing to wear at a con anyway.
> 
> You're better off saving for a partial because I'm 99% sure you would consider that money wasted in hindsight.


Oh I’m not saying I’m thinking about doing it (I know my original may have seemed that way) I was just curious lol I wouldn’t want to portray TAK in that color anyway poor guy would kill me mentaly every time I see him.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 26, 2021)

TAKtheTACTICALdragon said:


> Look I know thee money would be better spent paying some to custom make a full suit but would you just look at the savings! Just courious if anybody has pulled the trigger on this and what actually showed up in the post box


@TAKtheTACTICALdragon (I've been meaning to write you)... but, I'd advise against it..... as - there's an old saying out there, in that: _"you get what you pay for"_. ☺

It might be cheaper, certainly... but - if you want to risk $300 to $400 on a suit that may not be the right sizes, and - may fall apart after just the third or fourth wash, and... will probably look *nothing at all* like the pictures you might see on the websites, which (by the way) are also not returnable (a lot of times)... than, be my guest.

It's probably better to buy locally - domestically, if you can.... as, (whilst you are paying more money) - you're probably better protected as a buyer that way, also.... than - if you're dealing with a foreign company that might have sweat shop conditions, uses photos of other people's suits (as selling examples), and - can also delete their seller accounts, "willy nilly" (at any time) - which allows them to leave the marketplace all together, and - in turn, probably leaving with your funds with them.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 26, 2021)

Better to get one made by someone on FA who especially has shown to have experience and actually does good quality that will be worth your money than what seems to be a stolen image on EBAY of all things.

This applies to anyone really, OP was making a point to avoid scams.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 28, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Better to get one made by someone on FA who especially has shown to have experience and actually does good quality that will be worth your money than what seems to be a stolen image on EBAY of all things.
> 
> This applies to anyone really, OP was making a point to avoid scams.


Eh... it doesn't need to be just on FA necessarily, though.... as, there are some awesome makers out there... that are outside FA also, (and I think people should be mindful of that).... and they can discover this for themselves by shopping around..... (domestically).

But... I think what the OP was asking has been asked by many others also out there; and thus - my points above are valid, not just for him/her... but for anyone else also in their shoes, that's thinking of buying such items.

As, there's another old saying which is: "_buyer beware_"... and, that still applies; especially when it's a higher end item.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 16, 2022)

Yeah, a lot of the folks on this thread have already said what I was going to. 

But, to add, I'm sure I've seen a few furries on Youtube buy these cheap china suits just to see what happens. If you trawl YouTube you'll see some good examples of the 'quality' you'll receive, or just satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## x_eleven (Feb 15, 2022)

TAKtheTACTICALdragon said:


> Look I know thee money would be better spent paying some to custom make a full suit but would you just look at the savings! Just courious if anybody has pulled the trigger on this and what actually showed up in the post box


Hell to the no! This is another FraudBay scam, as stated here in an earlier post. Look at the savings, tempting, I know, but you also get what you pay for, and what you actually receive is nothing like the pictures. Are you really saving? There's a reason why well made fursuits cost so much.

I was looking for something inexpensive while waiting for One Fur All, and settled for this: Forum Novelties Fox 'Suit Looks good, fits right, and at $79 the price is a good deal better. Also includes convenient pockets. The one and only problem was the zipper, but that's an easy fix.

Here's a vid about this subject:


----------

